# What Headers..... and Possible full exhaust?



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello Everyone. I am looking at 1-3/8 Kooks Long tube headers at the moment. and obviously they offer 1-7/8. I wanted some opinions on headers and what size I should get. In the future I will have a cam and heads but right now she is stock besides a 150 wet shot. 

Also Im debating doing the entire rest of the exhaust at the same time. I like it loud especially at WOT. Any suggestions on a great sound? Much appreciated


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

What does she run on the 150 shot. (1/4 mile)


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

1.875, the bigger the better, less restriction...


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

YouTube - gto,kooks 1-7/8,catless mids,corsa sport 

this is my car with well just read the title!!! sounds get at wot!! more vids to come soon.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

you CAN go too big as you want to maintain velocity. with your mod expectations tho i'd say get the bigger ones. the heads and cam will demand the higher flow. as for the catback, if it were me, i'd skip it and just fix the faults of the stock one (hi-flow muffs, not to be confused with flowmaster, and put in a x-pipe)


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

hmmm ok... I guess I should go with the bigger ones for now instead of regreting it later. And I never got to track it with the 150 shot. Next season Ill do a all motor run and then a spray run and keep you guys posted


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

silgoat05 said:


> YouTube - gto,kooks 1-7/8,catless mids,corsa sport
> 
> this is my car with well just read the title!!! sounds get at wot!! more vids to come soon.


nice that exhaust sounds mean


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

Do you guys recommend no cats or cats?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

mr.gto said:


> Do you guys recommend no cats or cats?


if you can get away with it i'd say no cats. it's only 5 HP or so but you add all the little stuff together and it makes a difference. even better i have two mid-pipe sets that i had fabbed up. one has cats and one without. it takes me 1/2 hr to change them out when i feel like it..


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> if you can get away with it i'd say no cats. it's only 5 HP or so but you add all the little stuff together and it makes a difference. even better i have two mid-pipe sets that i had fabbed up. one has cats and one without. it takes me 1/2 hr to change them out when i feel like it..


well i ordered it with no cats so we will see how the kooks headers and the no cats sound


----------



## jcgclu (Dec 29, 2008)

Just put Kooks long tubes with their cats on my 04. What should the header bolts be torqued to????? One place said 20 lbs but that seems low??


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

20lb ft is fine you dont want to go to much in aluminum.


----------



## bones (Dec 29, 2008)

silgoat05 said:


> YouTube - gto,kooks 1-7/8,catless mids,corsa sport
> 
> this is my car with well just read the title!!! sounds get at wot!! more vids to come soon.


Wow exhaust sounds great man!


----------

